

Ask HN: any success stories of couchDB?  - digamber_kamat

We were developing a product and we approached investors. Almost all of them asked why are we using CouchdB and not something well known (among them). This is in India and most of them dont know a thing about technology. They wanted to know if anyone else has successfully used couchDB. Their definition of success is something like Twitter Facebook and Google.
======
threepointone
I googled a couple of helpful links for you.

This is just for couchbase, not couchdb in general -
<http://www.couchbase.com/customers>

From this SO post [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1999744/promoting-
couch-d...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1999744/promoting-couch-db-to-
management) about 2 years old - BBC, Meebo, Ubuntu, Mozilla

[though Ubuntu is now giving up on couchdb because it doesn't fit their
particular problem]

HTH.

